# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2018



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 08:25)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

O mês de novembro começa, por aqui, com mínimas de 0ºC e alguma geada. 

Por agora céu nublado e 2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2018 às 10:07)

Bom dia, hoje não chuveu, o dia começou com muitas nuvens, por agora 12,7°C.

Fotos do início da manhã:











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

*8.9ºC*, nevoeiro.
Ontem não acumulou um décimo de mm sequer!!!

Mínima:* 2.2ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2018 às 12:50)

Bom dia

Depois de algum tempo a acompanhar o site hoje decidi criar conta, apesar de não ter nenhuma estação gosto de acompanhar tudo o que tem a haver com estado do tempo e previsões meteorológicas

Pela Covilhã 13º c e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2018 às 13:02)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Depois de algum tempo a acompanhar o site hoje decidi criar conta, apesar de não ter nenhuma estação gosto de acompanhar tudo o que tem a haver com estado do tempo e previsões meteorológicas
> 
> Pela Covilhã 13º c e céu pouco nublado.


Bem-vindo ao nosso fórum  Bons eventos, que tenhas sucesso no mundo da meteorologia


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Algumas espécies de plantas selvagens aqui à porta de casa. 

















Por agora um vento fresco, céu nublado e 12,8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2018 às 17:25)

11.3°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2018 às 18:25)

Boa noite, 14,1°C com céu muito nublado.

Fotos de à pouco:











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2018 às 19:16)

*10.8ºC*
Hoje o dia foi mais ameno.
Máxima: *14.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

Boas ...hoje o dia foi de sol com momentos de nublado ,com boa subida na temperatura máxima ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2018 às 20:44)

Boas...algum vento de N já...temperatura não mexe,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 21:25)

Vai chuviscando desde o final da tarde. 9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2018 às 22:35)

Boas...vento mais fraco,com 11.3ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia, por agora não chove, está muito nublado com 15,2°C e 1,7mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2018 às 12:19)

Boas ...hoje mais quente ,mais limpo pela manhã...de momento nublado ,com 18.3ºC e algum vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Nov 2018 às 16:28)

RStorm disse:


> Bem-vindo ao nosso fórum  Bons eventos, que tenhas sucesso no mundo da meteorologia



Obrigado.

(Imagem para teste, já com alguns anos da encosta da serra da estrela avistando-se ao meio o picoto)


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2018 às 20:04)

Boa noite ,
Cidade de Lamego 
11°C
90% hr
Fotos dos concelhos de Resende e Lamego 





























Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

Boa noite, por aqui alguma chuva na parte da manhã, rendeu 2,2mm, por agora 14,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite , pela Serra mais um dia de.nevoeiro que a medida que descia para a parte Sul sudueste se dissipou , a temperatura nos 10 graus e o vento a soprar fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite ,
> Cidade de Lamego
> 11°C
> 90% hr
> ...


Que lindas fotos! Fotografas cada vez melhor, parabéns!


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2018 às 22:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que lindas fotos! Fotografas cada vez melhor, parabéns!


Obrigado amigo Luís !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Boas...tarde limpa e continua ,tarde com sol quente,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2018 às 08:05)

Bom dia, nuvens e algum nevoeiro com 14,4°C e sem precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Manhã de sol, mas com nevoeiro nos vales. 7ºC por agora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiros, nuvens , sem sol 
Lamego
11°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (3 Nov 2018 às 11:02)

10.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo e uma agradável vista para as Penhas Douradas.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2018 às 11:20)

13,5°C 
Lamego 
Abertas de sol 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2018 às 11:21)

Boas ...hoje ainda mais quente e céu limpinho ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Nov 2018 às 13:20)

Bom dia 

Covilhã 15° c céu limpo .


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Boa tarde , para colocar fotos criei conta no postimage fiz copia directo do link e cliquei no símbolo imagem aqui no fórum e colei , será a melhor maneira de colocar fotos ? Agradeço as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2018 às 14:26)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde , para colocar fotos criei conta no postimage fiz copia directo do link e cliquei no símbolo imagem aqui no fórum e colei , será a melhor maneira de colocar fotos ? Agradeço as vossas opiniões.


Boas, está bem, também dá para fazer diretamente pelo telefone se for a origem das fotos.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Céu ainda com neblina, 16,2°C.





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Nov 2018 às 14:39)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, está bem, também dá para fazer diretamente pelo telefone se for a origem das fotos.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado pela resposta, e como esta foto que coloquei foi através do telefone aproveito para perguntar como faço para enviar a foto diretamente e se é necessário configurar o tamanho delas , por exemplo esta que coloquei tinha cerca de 1 Mb quando a passei para o postimage mas o tamanho que costumo utilizar para tirar fotos têm cerca de 5 Mb


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2018 às 14:50)

magnusson73 disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta, e como esta foto que coloquei foi através do telefone aproveito para perguntar como faço para enviar a foto diretamente e se é necessário configurar o tamanho delas , por exemplo esta que coloquei tinha cerca de 1 Mb quando a passei para o postimage mas o tamanho que costumo utilizar para tirar fotos têm cerca de 5 Mb


Podes fazer diretamente através da aplicação Tapatalk, que eu uso é muito fácil, antes também não tinha essa possibilidade e fazia como tu, usava um servidor de imagens e copiava a ligação no texto da mensagem, com esta aplicação é muito mais simples e não tens de configurar as fotos, espero ter ajudado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Boas ...o céu continua limpo e vento fraco,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Podes fazer diretamente através da aplicação Tapatalk, que eu uso é muito fácil, antes também não tinha essa possibilidade e fazia como tu, usava um servidor de imagens e copiava a ligação no texto da mensagem, com esta aplicação é muito mais simples e não tens de configurar as fotos, espero ter ajudado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Nova imagem já com com o tapatalk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Nov 2018 às 16:02)

magnusson73 disse:


> Nova imagem já com com o tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que assim é simples, obrigado pela atenção 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2018 às 17:22)

Já de partida de Lamego 
14°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2018 às 19:11)

Boas...final de dia calmo ,céu limpo e sem vento ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2018 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado sem chuva e 13,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2018 às 22:13)

Boas...o nevoeiro a chegar ,ainda não tinha acontecido hoje,a vir dos vales do rio Tejo,ainda disperso ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## JCARL (3 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o nevoeiro a chegar ,ainda não tinha acontecido hoje,a vir dos vales do rio Tejo,ainda disperso ,com 10.6ºC.


Nevoeiro ou fumeiro? Aqui em Vila Velha é fumo, e está com a orientação para Castelo Branco. Aliás hoje tem sido sempre a bombar, principalmente da Centroliva. Até em casa havia fumo, entrava pelas chaminés. Sorte de vida!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2018 às 23:01)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde , para colocar fotos criei conta no postimage fiz copia directo do link e cliquei no símbolo imagem aqui no fórum e colei , será a melhor maneira de colocar fotos ? Agradeço as vossas opiniões.


Bem vindo , bons registos, e bons eventos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (4 Nov 2018 às 02:20)

Boas. 9.8°C // 66%hr.
Pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 4ºC por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, neblina e 11,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia 

Covilhã,hoje pelas 8h30m 7°c, muito nevoeiro e humidade parecia chuva miudinha e vento fraco.
Deixo algumas fotografias tiradas a cerca de 800 m alt.
Para já apenas subiu a temp.para 9° c mantendo-se o resto .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2018 às 10:34)

Boas...depois de um dia de sol  ontem ,hoje tudo tapado ,com 9.5ºC e sem vento.

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

Boas, 14,7°C já com chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (4 Nov 2018 às 13:36)

Pelo Montesinho a temperatura rondava os 7,5°/8° as 12:30


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:14)

Covilhã, 8 °c, começa a chover,pela imagem de radar promete uma boa rega.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Boa tarde , por aqui tambem ja chove , optimo dia para ter a lareira por companhia.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2018 às 14:45)

*10ºC*
Chuva ininterrupta nas últimas duas horas.
Acumulado:* 4.6mm*


----------



## Bajorious (4 Nov 2018 às 15:14)

Boas. Chuva miudinha. Bem mais frio que ontem.
8.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Continua a chover moderadamente.
*9.8ºC
8.4mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

Covilhã, a chover praticamente ininterruptamente desde as 14h15m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

*10.1ºC
11.3mm*


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Com as magníficas condições meteorológicas desta manhã, nevoeiro e 4ºC, nada melhor que um passeio pelos soutos.

O nevoeiro é ideal para as teias de aranha.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2018 às 16:38)

O verão foi longo e violento, só agora as cores da época começam a aparecer.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

Alguma chuva no final. 













8ºC e chove com alguma intensidade. Uns 9mm já acumulado.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:47)

Depois de parar já após as 17 horas , eis que volta a chover .
Cerca de 13 mm acumulados até às 16 horas pela estação do aeródromo da Covilhã  (que já não existe) no portal do ipma. 
Pelo radar mais uns mm a acumular vêm a caminho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

Dan disse:


> Alguma chuva no final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os carvalhos já estão a ficar com vontade... já vejo por ali umas folhinhas a mudar  Belas, todas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2018 às 18:06)

Boas ...chegou pelas 15h e ainda não parou ,com 11.3ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Nov 2018 às 18:16)

Tarde de chuva, por vezes mais intensa. 20.8mm
A temperatura teima em não sair dos 8.8ºC


----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2018 às 19:30)

que chuvada nos ultimos 20 minutos


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:32)

Boa noite , chuva muito fraca neste momento , muito nevoeiro e vento fraco desde manhã a precipitação na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã até às 18 h acumulava 20.7 mm.  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (4 Nov 2018 às 19:34)

Por Viseu tem chovido moderado a forte nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2018 às 19:41)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu tem chovido moderado a forte nos últimos minutos.



Por estas bandas o aviso amarelo do IPMA acaba de justificar-se, com 13.51mm acumulados nos últimos 41min e ainda a subir.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2018 às 19:49)

Boas, chuva e vento, com 14,4°C e 6,2mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

Boas...mais branda a ...aguaceiros fracos,com 11.3ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

10.3°C
Finalmente um dia verdadeiramente chuvoso!!!

Acumulado: 25.4mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

Chuva forte neste momento. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2018 às 20:13)

Boas, chuva persistente com 11,7mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (4 Nov 2018 às 20:22)

2ª vaga a chegar. 8.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2018 às 20:45)

Boas...está de volta com força ,vento moderado de SSE,com 11.4ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:48)

Covilhã, chove bem desde aproximadamente as 20 h, acumulado até às 20 h na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã 26.5 mm a temperatura estável durante toda a tarde/noite entre 7 e 8 ° c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

que ventania 
até o sinal de tv da NOS falha


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Nov 2018 às 21:14)

Acesso à torre cortado 






Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

Boas...bem chuvida e com vento,com 16.0mm.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2018 às 21:42)

Boas...
acumulada *30.4mm*
Temperatura *9.6ºC* e *97%Hr*


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 22:03)

Entre as 20 h e a 21 h 13.9 mm na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã, acumulado até às 21 h 40.4 mm

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

De momento não chove

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Nov 2018 às 23:03)

Boas, por aqui continua a chover , segundo Uma estacao bem proxima de mim 20,2 mm acumulacao sigo com 9.2.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2018 às 23:09)

*8.3ºC*
Boa chuvada na última hora!!
*32.8mm*


----------



## Bajorious (5 Nov 2018 às 01:03)

Boas. Acumulado até agora de 43.0mm (estação MeteoEstrela).

7.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (5 Nov 2018 às 02:31)

impressionante o que tem chovido, é com cada descarga.
já tinha saudades destes dias


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia, por agora não chove, está fresco, 10,6°C e 2,6mm, acumulado de ontem 20,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia
Pela Covilhã 7°c , chuva fraca que até às 9 horas acumulava 3.6 mm na estação do aeródromo , ontem 49.8 mm  vento fraco e já se avista um pouco de céu
Estradas para a Torre cortadas desde a
Nave Sto.de Antonio,Sabugueiro e Loriga.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 11:07)

"Neva nas Penhas da Saúde a 1500m . Podem acompanhar em direito no canal meteoestrela no youtube."


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 12:28)




----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 10°c ,vento fraco , não chove desde pouco depois das 10h30m o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo está em 3.7 mm.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

*11.1ºC*, já não chove desde as 10h.

Acumulado do dia: *6.3mm*
Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos *33.3mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 13:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Olá,  boa tarde o covao da Ametade é lindo tanto com neve como sem neve .
Esta foto não deve ser recente pois tem muito mais neve do que a acumulada nas Penhas da Saúde e que já está muito pisada. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2018 às 16:01)

Boas...hoje mais fresco devido ao vento moderado de NNW,hoje de  foi só uns aguaceiros a meio da manhã ,ontem sim...boa rega ,com 11.8ºC e sol e nuvens.

Dados de ontem 8.7ºC / 12.4ºC e 24.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Boas...vento mais fraco e céu mais aberto ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Nov 2018 às 18:45)




----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 20:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Nevou assim tanto na Estrela?  A foto está, no entanto, fantástica; neve com cores de outono! 

Edit:
@magnusson73 pois, também fiquei desconfiado que a foto poderia não ser deste ano; as árvores estão muito despidas. Só indo lá confirmar


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Nov 2018 às 20:30)

Boa noite , dia marcado por aguaceiros que acumularam ate agora 6.2 mm isto segundo Uma estacao perto , sigo com 8.2 graus .
De roda da fogueira acompanhado por um tinto para aquecer o corpo e a alma ,.depois de ter passado o dia a enfrentar os elementos.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 20:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Nevou assim tanto na Estrela?  A foto está, no entanto, fantástica; neve com cores de outono!
> 
> Edit:
> @magnusson73 pois, também fiquei desconfiado que a foto poderia não ser deste ano; as árvores estão muito despidas. Só indo lá confirmar



Pois eu entretanto também fiquei na dúvida, o que me chamou logo a atenção, foi tal como dizes, as árvores já quase sem folhas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2018 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui não chove de momento, 8,8°C e 8,2mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois eu entretanto também fiquei na dúvida, o que me chamou logo a atenção, foi tal como dizes, as árvores já quase sem folhas.


Olá boa noite, quando postei que a foto não deveria ser recente basiei-me principalmente no fato de a neve caida neste outono ainda não ser a suficiente para esta acumulação àquela altitude, nas Penhas da Saúde que está cerca de 200 mt.mais alto apenas nevou ontem e praticamente não acumulou.
Tenho no portátil no trabalho algumas fotos que tirei ao longo dos anos deste local que se puder amanhã coloco aqui , é um sítio a visitar quando vierem à Serra da Estrela.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Boas...vento fraco e algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 21:53)

Hoje pela Covilhã a partir das 10h30m tempo muito monótono,  céu com alguma nebulosidade, vento fraco e temperatura praticamente sem mudança entre os 6 e os 8°c.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

Será que ainda chove hoje? Não estava à será desta imagem de radar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Nov 2018 às 01:21)

Boas. 7.1°C
Nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2018 às 11:42)

Bons dias ...o dia acordou totalmente tapado com nuvens baixas ,de momento...o céu vai ficando nublado e já pinga,vento moderado e com 12.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Nov 2018 às 13:22)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9°c ,vento fraco e céu encoberto durante toda a manhã .
Distrito de Castelo Branco com aviso amarelo para chuva e vento a partir do fim da tarde de hoje até madrugada de amanhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2018 às 15:11)

*9.5ºC*
Chuva na última hora e meia, *3.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2018 às 16:01)

Boas...por aqui não passa do muito nublado e algum vento fresco,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (6 Nov 2018 às 16:38)

O dia a começar nublado com chuva fraca, o vento tem vindo a aumentar, o dia tem sido algo fresco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2018 às 18:48)

Estão *10ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

De momento não chove
*4.8mm* acumulados, *45.2mm* neste mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2018 às 18:52)

Boas...fraca a chegar,vento moderado,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Nov 2018 às 20:30)

Dia de céu muito nublado, a pouco começou a chuviscar, as imagens do dia no meio do queimado os sinais do Outono. 











Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 9°c chuva miudinha desde as 17h/18h o vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2018 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui mais vento do que chuva, 14,8°C.

Foto tirada em Arganil  pelas 8:45:





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2018 às 22:03)

Boas...de momento não ...só tapado,algum vento ,com 11.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

Por aqui vai chovendo cada vez com mais intensidade, a temperatura ronda os 10ºC com vento fraco oeste.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Nov 2018 às 22:34)

Covilhã,  mantendo-se os 9°c começa o dia agora .






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2018 às 23:07)

Temperatura nos* 10.6ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.
Chuva moderada na última hora, acumulado vai nos *9.7mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Covilhã,  até às 22 h apenas 2 mm de acumulado hoje na estação do aeródromo. Acho que já choveu mais que isso  nos últimos  20 min.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (6 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

Acabadinho de chegar do IPMA:

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Viseu*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Porto*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 80 km/h, em especial no litoral, e com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-06 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Guarda*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Faro*
Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Na costa Ocidental: ondas de noroeste com 4 a 4,5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 11:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Vila Real*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Setúbal*
Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 4,5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 11:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Viana do Castelo*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 80 km/h, em especial no litoral, e com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-06 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Lisboa*
Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Leiria*
Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Beja*
Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 4,5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 11:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Castelo Branco*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Aveiro*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 80 km/h, em especial no litoral, e com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-06 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Coimbra*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 80 km/h, em especial no litoral, e com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-06 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


*Braga*
Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-07 02:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Vento*

Vento forte do quadrante sul com rajadas ate 80 km/h, em especial no litoral, e com rajadas ate 100 km/h nas terras altas.

Válido entre *2018-11-06 23:22:00* e *2018-11-06 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Agitação Marítima*

Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros.

Válido entre *2018-11-07 05:59:59* e *2018-11-08 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*


----------



## huguh (7 Nov 2018 às 00:00)

impressionante o que tem chovido toda a noite !


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2018 às 01:43)

Covilhã,  chove forte neste momento , o acumulado de ontem na estação do aeródromo ainda chegou aos 8 mm .
Pelo radar parece que ainda que temos chuva para mais uma ou duas horas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2018 às 06:28)

Bom dia, chuva constante durante a noite acumulou 10,0mm até agora, sem chuva com 12,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2018 às 10:34)

*11.6ºC*
Céu muito nublado, choveu bem nas primeira horas da madrugada,* 8.1mm* acumulados.
Ontem ficou-se pelos* 12.7mm*.

Acumulado de Novembro:* 61.2mm * (39% da média mensal)


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

Bom dia, hoje pela Covilhã a temp.nos 10°c, vento fraco se bem que durante a noite ainda me aperce-bi de uma ou outra rajada mais forte, céu  nublado com algumas abertas.
Precipitação acumulada de hoje na estação do aeródromo é de 11.9 mm e do mês 73.8 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2018 às 11:47)

Perto de 20mm entre ontem e hoje.

Uma manhã mais quente e soalheira, mas com neve no topo das montanhas. 11ºC por agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2018 às 12:17)

E de repente céu limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2018 às 14:38)

Boas, o céu visto de Arganil por agora:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2018 às 15:25)

Boas ...melhor ambiente na rua hoje ,alguma chuva durante a noite até de madrugada...rendeu 6.0mm,sol e nuvens e já algum vento agora pela tarde,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 13.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2018 às 18:47)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,nuvens altas ,com 11.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2018 às 22:22)

Boas...nublado e sem vento ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

Boa noite , na Covilhã com 8 °c aproveitei para uma caminhada enquanto o estado e a disponibilidade de tempo o permitem.
Vento inexistente e com boa visibilidade pena de na cidade não ter hipótese de ver as estrelas devido à luminosidase, deixo uma fotografia (a qualidade não é nada de jeito mas...)tirada da garagem de s.joão  para nordeste zona do Teixoso.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Nov 2018 às 00:11)

Boa noite , dia been ameno hoje , acumulado de precipitacao Durante a noite 8.4 ,sigo com 8.2.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 13,1°C sem chuva, vista para este:






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8°c ,vento fraco e uma chuva miudinha que já deixou o solo molhado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2018 às 10:59)

Boas ...só nublado e vento fraco,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 16.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2018 às 12:03)

Boas ...já chegou em forma de aguaceiros ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 12:04)

Covilhã 7°c, chove fraco desde as 8h30m o acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 11 horas é de 4 mm, desde dia 4 vai em 77.8 mm mais de metade nesse dia 49.8 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## aida Dinis (8 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

Por aqui passou uma linha de instabilidade, chuva forte e trovoada, uns 4 trovões, durou cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

Boas. Chuva forte por agora, com granizo à mistura.
10.5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:37)

Covilhã,  agora chove bem

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (8 Nov 2018 às 14:43)

Céu pouco nublado agora

Tem estado a cair uns aguaceiros torrenciais, autenticos dilúvios, mas não duram mais de 5\10 minutos

Está é bastante frio, tive de acender a lareira


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2018 às 14:48)

Em Várzea da Serra, o acumulado hoje vai em 17,0mm. 

O mês segue com 83,8mm.

De momento não chove e estão 6,0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Nov 2018 às 14:53)

Baixou para 9.0°C  depois do forte aguaceiro.
Vento a aumentar.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2018 às 14:59)

Boas...a chuva da hora de almoço rendeu 4.0mm,no horizonte parece vir mais ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

é com cada chuvada! que bela rega


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 15:59)

Depois de chuva mais intensa uma aberta, a aguardar se ainda chega mais alguma chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2018 às 17:11)

Boas...o céu vai limpando ,vento fresco,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

de novo a chover bastante
aguaceiros bem intensos toda a tarde


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2018 às 18:36)

*7.6ºC*

Extremos do dia: *10.4ºC/5.6ºC*
Acumulado:* 8.1mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Nov 2018 às 20:19)

Boa tarde, dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes , foi um dia muito complicado para mim , isto de andar exposto aos elementos tem destas coisas , bem acumulou 10.4 mm sigo com 8.5 graus .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

Boa noite, Covilhã 6°c, acumulado na estação do aeródromo  até às 19h. 14.5 mm sendo que 5 mm terão sido no período de chuva mais forte um pouco antes das 15h.
Imagem de radar da 20h10m .






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2018 às 20:29)

Boas, 10,2°C e 10,1mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco e fresco,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Nov 2018 às 22:35)

Boas. 18.4mm hoje (meteoestrela).

6.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Nov 2018 às 22:52)




----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

Ameaçou mas não deu mais que 0.5mm ,acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo 15,2 mm até às 22 h.
Neste momento 5°c e vento fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Nov 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia, 5,2°C e 0,2mm, algum nevoeiro.






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Nov 2018 às 11:56)

Bom dia , durante a madrugada mínima de 4°c  de momento 9°c , vemto fraco e céu encoberto.
A precipitação ontem na estação do aeródromo foi de 15,2 mm estando o acumulado mensal em 89,1 mm.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

Boas ...dia nasceu limpo e fresco,a partir do meio da manhã passou a nublado  e por cá continua,com 13.3ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 13.4ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2018 às 17:02)

Boas...já chuviscou durante algum tempo,continua tudo tapado,vento aumentar,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2018 às 18:41)

Boas...tudo tapado e por vezes alguma chuva fraca,com 12.0ºC...não se mexe .


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Boa noite. Covilhã 10 °c , nevoeiro particularmente denso acima dos 700 mts o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 19 h.é de 2.1 mm

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

Boas...a chuva fraca continua puxada a algum vento,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 21:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>


Bordo-prateado (_Acer saccharinum_)  Por vezes algumas folhas ficam com uns tons laranja-vermelho-violeta espetaculares.


----------



## huguh (10 Nov 2018 às 01:02)

bastante chuva desde as 22h.
ainda continua a chover bem


----------



## huguh (10 Nov 2018 às 03:13)

Chove intensamente nas últimas horas , por vezes bem forte. Ainda agora continua a chover forte e feio 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (10 Nov 2018 às 07:24)

Chove intensamente por aqui. Desde a meia.noite já sigo com 40mm de acumulado.

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 10:10)

Boas ...toda a noite a mas fraca e puxada a vento ,com 14.6ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Nov 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia , por aqui periodos de chuva mais fortes alternados com periodos de precipitacao mais fraca sigo com 13.2.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2018 às 10:52)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12°C.


----------



## Nickname (10 Nov 2018 às 11:16)

*14ºC*
Sem chuva nas últimas 2 horas, o acumulado vai em *30.5mm*.


Vouzela: 42.9mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 52.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 11:47)

Boas ...agora mais fraca,mas choveu bem durante algum tempo,com 15.1ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 12:23)

Boas ...o sol já vai aparecendo e quente .


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Nov 2018 às 13:20)

Por agora não chove o vento é que se está a intensificar. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Boas...tapou e voltou a fraca,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (10 Nov 2018 às 14:31)

muito vento por aqui toda a manhã e muita chuva de noite
para já ainda nao chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 14:48)

Boas... esta já passou...céu mais aberto  e algum vento,com 15.2ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

Massa de ar tropical, alguma chuva durante a noite e uns aguaceiros de manhã, principalmente na serra.
10ºC / 12ºC na Serra da Nogueira, nevoeiro, vento e chuva, fraca a moderada. Condições ideias paras os cogumelos e para um passeio. As cores estão quase no ponto.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Nov 2018 às 16:21)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 13°c, vento fraco choveu até cerca das 11h./12H.o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo é de 8.2 mm céu limpo neste momento.
Uma foto de à pouco:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Nov 2018 às 16:35)

Já não chove, céu com algumas abertas.
Na foto rio Alva em avô, depois da chuvas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2018 às 17:00)

Dan disse:


> Massa de ar tropical, alguma chuva durante a noite e uns aguaceiros de manhã, principalmente na serra.
> 10ºC / 12ºC na Serra da Nogueira, nevoeiro, vento e chuva, fraca a moderada. Condições ideias paras os cogumelos e para um passeio. As cores estão quase no ponto.



Preciosa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

Boas...tudo mais calmo ,céu mais aberto e vento fraco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## baojoao (10 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Grande caudal. Pena o queimado lá no alto. Após os incêndios do ano passado que não voltei a essa zona e eu que fazia tanta caminhada por aí e pela Serra do Açor.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Nov 2018 às 19:15)

Boa noite, chuva persistente na parte da manhã, temperatura constante, durante a tarde ainda apareceram umas boas abertas, por agora 14,5°C e 8,0mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 19:47)

Boas...só nevoeiro ,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

Boas...levantou o nevoeiro voltou a chuca fraca .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

Boas...em forma de aguaceiros,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2018 às 22:17)

Dan disse:


> Massa de ar tropical, alguma chuva durante a noite e uns aguaceiros de manhã, principalmente na serra.
> 10ºC / 12ºC na Serra da Nogueira, nevoeiro, vento e chuva, fraca a moderada. Condições ideias paras os cogumelos e para um passeio. As cores estão quase no ponto.


 Está na hora de começar a pensar em fazer novamente a A4 até Bragança!  Que diferença! Está a ficar fantástica a paisagem. Obrigado Dan  Belíssimas fotos, como sempre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 00:15)

Boas...alguma chuva fraca,com 13.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 16.4ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 01:08)

Boa noite , ainda não chove  mas parece estar para breve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 01:17)

Atualmente com 11°c , o acumulado de ontem foi de 8,2 mm e o mensal vai nos 99,3 mm na estação do aeródromo. 
Começa a chover muito fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2018 às 01:34)

*12ºC*, sem chuva por agora.
O acumulado de ontem acabou de *30.7mm*, o mês segue nos *110mm.*


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 05:35)

Apenas 0.6 mm  até ao momento ,estamos em terra de ninguém.
A imagem de radar parece mais agressiva do que os valores de precipitação que aparecem no portal do ipma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 05:39)

Radar ás 4h.mesma hora do gráfico/mapa de valores de precipitação que coloquei antes.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 05:39)

Faltou a imagem , aí vai.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia, chuva persistente desde as 7 com 15,0°C e 3,0mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia , Covilhã 11°c, vento fraco chuva moderada a forte neste momento.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2018 às 09:32)

Boas, 15,1°C e continua a chuva, 7,0mm 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Covilhã chuva fraca a moderada neste momento, entre as 8h.e as 9h. 7.7mm na estação do aeródromo.
Em tomar no mesmo período 18.1 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (11 Nov 2018 às 10:18)

11.5°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã muito chuvosa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 10:50)

Boas ...mais uma noite e manhã chuvosa ,com 14.5ºC e 16.0mm de hoje .


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 10:55)

Covilhã 12°c,chuva moderada a forte , vento fraco , entre as 9h.e as 10h.8.8mm fazendo o acumulado diário atingir os 18.3 mm e o mensal de 118mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:20)

Covilhã, ligeira trégua na chuva ,vídeo da Ribeira da carpinteira feito mesmo agora.
//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5be8102349723/20181111_111635.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:50)

Duas fotos uma para norte onde se vê a Ribeira de s.domingos a escorrer encosta abaixo, a outra para este em direção à Serra da malcata escondia da nas nuvens.
Volta a chuva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 12:00)

Boas...continua ,com 20.0mm...é sempre a somar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 12:29)

Boas...até faz fumo ,com 25.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

*11.5ºC*
Muita chuva, principalmente das 8h30 às 11h30
Acumulado:*32mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 13:51)

Boas...continua em força ,de 39.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Boas...até os câes hoje a bebem de pé ,com 44.0mm .


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

Covilhã 11°c ,chuva moderada , vento fraco , acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo de 28 mm .


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2018 às 14:22)

Boas, por aqui 22,0mm de acumulado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

chuva moderada por vezes forte toda a manhã


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

*10.6ºC*
Continu a chuva forte nas últimas horas.
*42mm* acumulados, média de Novembro quase a ser ultrapassada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 15:31)

Boas......por cá continua ...quase de noite ,vento virou mais NNW e a temperatura a descer,com 12.2ºC....minima do dia e de 48.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

Boas. Acumulado de 29.8mm (meteoestrela)

11.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 15:59)

Boas ...52.0mm de e a temperatura a descer 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

Pampilhosa da Serra parece um penico, quase 60 mm em 3 horas, é obra.


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

*48mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 16:43)

Boas ...agora passou aguaceiros pesados ,temperatura a descer,com 11.4ºC e 53.0mm...o mês já vai de 105mm .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2018 às 16:56)

Boas, chuva continua sem parar 30,0mm e temperatura mais baixa 12,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:02)

Colocado na zona errada 

Covilhã 
Boa tarde, temperatura desceu para os 9°c, chove moderado desde cerca as 12h.(cerca de 4 mm hora),acumulado de hoje até às 16h.na estação do aeródromo é de 43,4 mm e mensal de 143,1 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Nov 2018 às 17:12)

O Alva em coja,na segunda foto a ribeira de Pomares, continua a chover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Nov 2018 às 17:37)

Neva na torre.

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

Na última hora Pampilhosa da Serra acumulou 25.7mm, para um total de 124.5mm hoje e pelo radar ainda continua a chover bem lá. Por este andar ainda vai ultrapassar os 150mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Atenção, Coimbra em príncipio fica com o prémio de maior acumulado graças à altitude, Pampilhosa da Serra com *124,5 mm* até agora.  Muito capaz de passar os 150 mm na próxima hora, nível de alerta vermelho por lá.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Nov 2018 às 18:03)

9.2ºC e a descer.
A linha mais forte está a chegar. 39.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 18:35)

Boas...agora em modo certinho ,com 10.8ºC e 55.0mm .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2018 às 18:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Na última hora Pampilhosa da Serra acumulou 25.7mm, para um total de 124.5mm hoje e pelo radar ainda continua a chover bem lá. Por este andar ainda vai ultrapassar os 150mm.



Vamos ver se os dados são validados, parecem-me algo exagerados, sobretudo porque nenhuma das estações vizinhas superou os 7mm horários. Veremos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atenção, Coimbra em príncipio fica com o prémio de maior acumulado graças à altitude, Pampilhosa da Serra com *124,5 mm* até agora.  Muito capaz de passar os 150 mm na próxima hora, nível de alerta vermelho por lá.


Pampilhosa sobe para *142,2 mm.*

*114,8 mm entre as 12h e as 18h *


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 18:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pampilhosa sobe para *142,2 mm.*
> 
> *114,8 mm entre as 12h e as 18h *


Hmm...muita fruta...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 19:46)

Boas...cá continua ...em forma de aguaceiros ,com 10.6ºC e 57.0mm .


----------



## Bajorious (11 Nov 2018 às 20:08)

A frente já está a passar esta zona, rendeu 44.4mm até agora.

8.9ºC


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 21:04)

Boa noite, muitas horas de chuva, desde as 9h até pouco depois  das 20h apenas com alguma trégua entre as 11h e as 12h parece que está a terminar, apesar de ainda ver os carros com as escovas a funcionar deverá ser chuva muito miudinha .
O acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 20h é de 57,6 mm e o mensal de 157 mm , temperatura nos 7°c e vento fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 21:06)

Dia bem regado também pelo Nordeste Transmontano:

Registo do Aeródromo de Azinhoso ( 6km a NE de Mogadouro):






Neste momento ainda chove lá com uma intensidade de 3.56 mm/h.

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


Aeródromo de Bragança ( 7.5 Km a NE de Bragança)






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## Harry Potter (11 Nov 2018 às 22:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...agora passou aguaceiros pesados ,temperatura a descer,com 11.4ºC e 53.0mm...o mês já vai de 105mm .



Passaste o Verão todo a dizer que nunca mais chovia, hoje tiveste a compensação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

Boas...já vai ficando fraquinha ,com 10.7ºC e 58.0mm .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Nov 2018 às 00:06)

Boas. O dia rendeu 45.6mm de acumulado, na estação do MeteoEstrela.

Por agora registo 8.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Nov 2018 às 02:57)

7.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, ontem a precipitação ficou pelos 35,2mm aqui, foi uma boa rega, hoje temos nevoeiro com 11,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (12 Nov 2018 às 08:53)

55 mm ontem. Este mês vai com 168 de acumulado.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2018 às 15:04)

Ontem foram mais 54,0mm em Várzea da Serra.

O acumulado mensal vai em 192,8mm.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Nov 2018 às 15:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hmm...muita fruta...


Boas. 
Eu desconfio um pouco desse valor, até porque não há enquadramento nenhum com outras estações na região, é um desvio enorme, mas... Nunca se sabe.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Eu desconfio um pouco desse valor, até porque não há enquadramento nenhum com outras estações na região, é um desvio enorme, mas... Nunca se sabe.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



A justificação poderá estar no efeito orográfico. É que a estação está instalada a 890m de altitude. 
Lousã, por exemplo, está a 195m.

Nos dias anteriores, não se nota tanto essa diferença. Sábado, por exemplo, até choveu mais na Lousã: 16mm, contra 12,6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2018 às 15:36)

Boas ...chuvinha foi-se ...rega ontem foi brutal ,hoje é para limpar de nuvens e secar ,sol e nuvens,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.4ºC / 14.6ºC e 58.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,o céu já limpou ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Boa tarde, dados de ontem acumulacao de 24. 5 mm e estes dados ate acho pouco mas e o que marca.
Hoje manha de nevoeiro de tarde boas abertas e tempo ameno ,sigo com 9.6.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Nov 2018 às 20:39)

As cores de Outono o que resta dela após o incêndio. 
Uma das minhas vinhas que resistiu ao incêndio, na segunda foto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

Boas...céu limpo e já com vento de NNW,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Serra do Açor disse:


> As cores de Outono o que resta dela após o incêndio.
> Uma das minhas vinhas que resistiu ao incêndio, na segunda foto.
> 
> 
> ...


Gosto muito Paulo, já bem diferentes das do ano passado por esta altura! Eu sei que não é fácil, mas a natureza está a renascer, e ano após ano será cada vez melhor! Neste momento esse verde já consegue deixar.me com um sorriso na cara! Vai demorar muitos anos, mas a serra do Açor vai ser aquilo que já  foi

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Gosto muito Paulo, já bem diferentes das do ano passado por esta altura! Eu sei que não é fácil, mas a natureza está a renascer, e ano após ano será cada vez melhor! Neste momento esse verde já consegue deixar.me com um sorriso na cara! Vai demorar muitos anos, mas a serra do Açor vai ser aquilo que já  foi
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Espero que sim,Ricardo  embora vá renascendo lentamente, na minha freguesia a devastação foi  quase a 100 por cento. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia, á semelhança de ontem temos muito nevoeiro com muito orvalho, 0,2 no pluviometro, sigo com 5,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

Valores ligeiramente inferiores a zero nesta manhã, em algumas estações aqui da cidade.

Um pouco de geada e bastante nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas. 

Sol e 1,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2018 às 08:25)

Boas, na minha deslocação para o trabalho em Arganil:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Nov 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9°c , sem vento e céu nublado.
Deixo umas fotos tiradas à poucos minutos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

Boas ...um dia cheio de sol e mais quente ,com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2018 às 15:15)

Boas ,sol e nuvens baixas a virem de SE,algum vento de SE,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## baojoao (13 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

Impossível não adorar o Outono. Aproveitar o dia de sol para ir ver as cores do  Outono. 2ª foto é do dia de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2018 às 19:14)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NNW e com 13.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 15.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Nov 2018 às 19:28)

Dia bem ameno e agradavel , com temperaturas bem altas para a epoca ,
Sigo com 9.3 
O Rio alva em Coja .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2018 às 20:34)

Boa noite, 8,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

Boas...vento de N e com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2018 às 13:07)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12°c sem vento mas muito nublado, poucas abertas para o sol brilhar em toda a manhã. 
Previsão no portal do ipma para aqui da possibilidade de alguma precipitação hoje a partir da 23 h,vamos aguardar.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2018 às 15:26)

Boas ...há nascença do dia...céu limpo e sem vento ,depois do almoçinho mais vento e nuvens ,hoje mais quente,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2018 às 17:07)

Boas...mais nublado e sem sol ...tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 16.9ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Nov 2018 às 19:29)

Boas mais um dia ameno com algum nevoeiro matinal .
Deixo algumas fotos da Mata da margaraca.
As fotos Sao de telemovel , nao tem grande qualidade , nem tao pouco muitas vezes Sao tiradas a hora indicada .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2018 às 19:41)

Boas...entretanto por aqui é verdade ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

Boa noite, Covilhã 12°c sem vento , caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 19h30m.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

Boas...ainda nublado e vento fraco,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (15 Nov 2018 às 06:33)

Bom dia o dia a começar com céu entre o limpo e o meio nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Nov 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia, depois de um dia bom, hoje temos muitas nuvens e 12°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Nov 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia , Covilhã 12°c, sem vento , céu encoberto, ontem com o aguaceiro de início de noite ainda acumulou mais 0.1 mm na estação do aeródromo o mês vai em 158.4 mm.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2018 às 14:01)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã até ao meio dia sem sol...por agora vai-se se mantendo no aquecimento ,com 18.8ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

15ºC e um céu com poucas nuvens.

Estes primeiros 15 dias de novembro, todos eles com alguma precipitação, mesmo hoje: 2,4mm durante a noite na estação do IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Boas...céu quase limpo e vento fraco,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Nov 2018 às 19:59)

Boas, céu limpo com 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2018 às 21:53)

Boas...vai devagar a descer,com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Nov 2018 às 10:39)

Bom dia ,Covilhã com 11°c ,sem vento e céu mais um dia nublado.
Fotos de hoje uma para nascente e outra para norte com nebulosidade a partir de cerca dos 1000 mts.de.alt.não  deixando ver a Serra da Estrela.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

Boas...céu limpo ao nascer dia ...meio da manhã aumento de nuvens e de momento mais nublado ,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Nov 2018 às 20:23)

Boa noite,  mais um dia ameno. 
O rio Alva nas Secarias Arganil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 16,0°C com vento moderado de SE e algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

11°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2018 às 11:34)

Boas ...ainda alguns restos de sol ,o céu vai ficando cheio de nuvens ...está prometido para mais logo ,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Nov 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia , Covilhã 11°c , mais um dia de céu nublado como durante toda a semana na qual pouco ou nada o sol brilhou por entre as nuvens.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2018 às 13:43)

Boas...vai ficando nublado ...já algum vento de SSE,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Nov 2018 às 15:50)

Boa tarde por aqui nao chove o vento e que se faz sentir .
Ultima imagem de satellite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

O auge das cores já está a passar, por aqui.

Uma tarde de algum calor com o sol a aparecer de vez em quando.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2018 às 16:26)

A foto habitual, mas este ano já um pouco tardia.




Um Milhafre Real que costuma andar por aqui (pena não ter levado mais zoom).


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Nov 2018 às 16:27)

Boa tarde, Covilhã com 13°c, aproveitei para um pequeno passeio na encosta acerca de 800 mts.alt.
Algum vento e dei conta de alguns pingos.
Deixo algumas fotos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2018 às 16:28)

No castelo.





Do castelo para o São Bartolomeu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2018 às 18:04)

Boas...só nublado e algum vento,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2018 às 21:09)

Boa noite, vento moderado de NE com 18,4°C barometro 1007hPa e ainda sem chuva.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2018 às 22:08)

Boas...por cá cá continua o nublado ...esperando pela ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Nov 2018 às 23:15)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11°c, vento fraco, acumulado de precipitação de hoje até às 22 horas a 000 na estação do aeródromo,  caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 22h30m.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Nov 2018 às 23:29)

Boas por aqui ainda sem chuva , o vento sopra moderado.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia, vento moderado de SE e muita nebulosidade, 1003hPa e 16,0°C, chuva nem mexeu o pluviometro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2018 às 07:36)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, vento moderado de SE e muita nebulosidade, 1003hPa e 16,0°C, chuva nem mexeu o pluviometro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Está assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Nov 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 10°c até às 8h 0.5 mm na estação do aeródromo,  ontem não chegou a marcar apesar de alguns aguaceiros fracos de que me apercebi .
Começa agora a chover com alguna intensidade.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Nov 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia a chuva pir aqui nem deu para molhar o chao , sigo com 14.2 o vento sopra fraco.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2018 às 10:27)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 10°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2018 às 10:38)

Boas .... vai caindo ,com 12.1ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Nov 2018 às 11:50)

Depois do aguaceiro mais intenso das 9h e pouco , e eu armado em previsionista, através da imagem de radar vi cerca de 2h em que a precipitação seria praticamente  nula, decidi ir dar a caminhada de domingo que já há duas semanas que não fazia devido às  chuvas.
Não correu mal mas tive de encurtar a volta pois cerca de 45 min.de começar, a chuva voltou com intensidade.
Deixo algumas fotos e um pequeno vídeo da ribeira da Goldra junto à Universidade da Beira interior  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5bf151cfdb93f/20181118_104351.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Nov 2018 às 11:52)

Temperatura atual na Covilhã de 10°c e o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 11h de 4.7 mm .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2018 às 12:41)

Boas...aguaceiros ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Nov 2018 às 16:28)

Praticamente despida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

Boas...só nublado e vento mais fraco ESE,com 12.3ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Cesar (18 Nov 2018 às 17:54)

Céu muito nublado com chuva e a temperatura a descer.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9°c , dia de aguaceiros por vezes mais fortes, cai agora mais um, vento fraco , mais um dia em que o sol não brilhou .
Acumulado de hoje até às 18h na estação do aeródromo de 9.3 mm o mensal vai em 167.7 mm .


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2018 às 19:10)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 11.7ºC...minima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2018 às 19:14)

Boas, nada de chuva, apenas 0,2mm com céu muito nublado e 13,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Nov 2018 às 19:30)

Boas ceu nublado a chuva foi residual.
As poucas cores de Outono que restam por aqui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens baixas a virem de SE ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia, apesar do barometro em baixa, 1003hPa, nada de chuva, 10,4°C.








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Nov 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10°c , hoje um amanhecer  com algumas abertas que permitiu ver algum azul do céu. 
Ontem a precipitação na estação do aeródromo foi de 10.2 mm e a de hoje vai em 5.9 mm pois ainda caiu uma boa descarga entre as 2h e as 3h.
O acumulado mensal está em 174.5 mm.
Deixo uma foto de hoje tirada por volta das 8h.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Nov 2018 às 15:11)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas ceu nublado a chuva foi residual.
> As poucas cores de Outono que restam por aqui.
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde. 
Qual o nome dessa aldeia??
Obrigado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Boas...mais sol pela manhã,mais nublado e vento fraco,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.7ºC / 14.3ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

Do nada apareceu um aguaceiro ,vai .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2018 às 18:00)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,céu meio nublado,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (19 Nov 2018 às 19:58)

chove forte e feio neste momento !


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Nov 2018 às 20:07)

Boa noite , Covilhã 10°c , chuva fraca a moderada desde as 19h15m .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas ceu nublado a chuva foi residual.
> As poucas cores de Outono que restam por aqui.
> 
> 
> ...


Um dia, pode ser que um dia essas magníficas cores ainda consigam cobrir essas encostas


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

magnusson73 disse:


> Depois do aguaceiro mais intenso das 9h e pouco , e eu armado em previsionista, através da imagem de radar vi cerca de 2h em que a precipitação seria praticamente  nula, decidi ir dar a caminhada de domingo que já há duas semanas que não fazia devido às  chuvas.
> Não correu mal mas tive de encurtar a volta pois cerca de 45 min.de começar, a chuva voltou com intensidade.
> Deixo algumas fotos e um pequeno vídeo da ribeira da Goldra junto à Universidade da Beira interior  .
> 
> ...


Fantásticos esses ginkgos!  Que vistaça que vão fazer daqui a uns anos  Apesar de me parecer que têm as flechas cortadas?


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Um dia, pode ser que um dia essas magníficas cores ainda consigam cobrir essas encostas


Pode ser que sim,  também me tenho desleixado a parte que me ardeu cerca de 7 hectares de pinho plantado a cerca de 10 anos queria plantar novamente, mas com árvores autocnes,  tenho que me candidatar que o dinheiro é pouco. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:39)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Pode ser que sim,  também me tenho desleixado a parte que me ardeu cerca de 7 hectares de pinho plantado a cerca de 10 anos queria plantar novamente, mas com árvores autocnes,  tenho que me candidatar que o dinheiro é pouco.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


Parece-me uma excelente ideia!  E 7 hectares ainda dá para fazer um belo bosque!  Espero que consigas realizar esse desejo, estou certo que sim


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

Dan disse:


> No castelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas Dan!  E as anteriores também 
Já se vêem muito bem as cores no carvalhal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

Boas...nublado e sem vento,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 16.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite,Covilhã 9°c neste momento, mais 1.4 mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo (mas aqui pela cidade foi mais de certeza )com o período de chuva que começou depois das 19h passando o total de hoje para 7.3 mm . 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Qual o nome dessa aldeia??
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Boa tarde 
Pomares Arganil 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (20 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa tarde
> Pomares Arganil
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Mesmo massacrada pelos incêndios, continua a ter uma beleza natural. Conheço mais ou menos, o meu pai é natural das Minas da Panasqueira.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2018 às 00:36)

Boa noite , para já ainda não chove na Covilhã mas deve estar para breve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia, ontem não chuveu, mas hoje já vai nos 13,2mm com 11,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia , hoje mais fresco na Covilhã atualmente 7°c com vento e chuva fraca.
Acumulado de precipitação na estação do aeródromo até às 6h. de 4.5 mm o mês vai em 180.4 mm.
Estrada para a Torre cortada desde a Lagoa comprida até ao centro de limpeza de neve.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 10:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Mesmo massacrada pelos incêndios, continua a ter uma beleza natural. Conheço mais ou menos, o meu pai é natural das Minas da Panasqueira.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


A família da minha mãe também é das minas da Panasqueira!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 10:54)

Boas...hoje mais ventoso e fresco ,alguma chuvinha fraca durante a noite,com 12.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 12:12)

Boas ...já bem...


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

*10.2ºC*
Já choveu bem hoje de manhã, por agora apenas céu nublado.
Acumulado: *13.5mm*
Acumulado mensal: *188mm* (120% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Boas ...sol e nuvens e algum vento moderado e fresco de WNW...já houve duas passagens de  que vai nos 4.0mm,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2018 às 15:17)

Boa tarde, Covilhã atualmente 10°c, vento fraco ,dia de aguaceiros por vezes com alguma intensidade o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 13h é de 9.4 mm e o mensal de 185.3 mm.
A estrada lagoa comprida/torre/Centro limpeza de neve continua encerrada  devido  à neve.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fresco moderado,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 18:52)

Boas...céu meio nublado,vento mais fraco,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2018 às 20:15)

Boas, 25,2mm até agora e 11,9°C sem chuva neste momento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

Boa tarde , dia de aguaceiros e frio tambem , a chuva era fria pelo que deve ter nevado bem na Serra.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8°c, vento fraco, de momento não chove está a ser um dia de muitos aguaceiros fracos a moderados que renderam hoje até às 19h 12.1 mm o mês vai em 188 mm.
Deixo dados da estação das últimas 24h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2018 às 21:30)

Boas...mais um aguaceiro de momento,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2018 às 10:18)

Boas...depois de alguma  pela manhã e noite...o sol vai aparecendo ,com 10.9ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 13.1ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2018 às 12:51)

Em Várzea da Serra o tempo segue nublado e fresco. Ao meio-dia a temperatura desceu aos 3,8ºC - mínima do dia, após um aguaceiro moderado. 
De momento estão 4,6ºC.

Quanto a precipitação, hoje estamos com 10,0mm acumulados.

233,6mm este mês. 
1314,2mm desde 1 de Janeiro.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Nov 2018 às 13:35)

Boa tarde, Covilhã com 9°c a mínima chegou aos 5°c durante a madrugada, vento fraco, mais uma noite e manhã de aguaceiros que provocam o acumulado de hoje até ás 11h na estação do aeródromo de 9.7 mm e o mensal de 199.1 mm .
Neste momento a maior aberta que me recordo das últimas 2 semanas e meia.
Umas fotos de à poucos minutos

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2018 às 13:47)

*8.7ºC*
Por agora não chove, algum vento e céu nublado.
Acumulado:* 6.6mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Nov 2018 às 14:00)

A aberta já foi embora e voltam os aguaceiros e a culpa será desta menina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Boas ...com sol de momemto...depois ter caido mais uns aguaceiros ,com 11.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

alguns aguaceiros intensos nas ultimas horas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Boas...temperatura a descer,tarde marcada com passagens de aguaceiros de pouca duração ,céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2018 às 21:48)

Boas...céu meio nublado e sem vento ,com 7.3ºC...hoje mais fresco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 00:33)

Boa noite,  hoje pela serra do acor a temperatura nos 5,  alguns aguaceiros. 
As fotos de hoje. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia,  ontem não consegui fazer o upload desta foto devido ao tamanho. 
Plena Serra do Acor,  onde nasce o rio ceira. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2018 às 08:32)

Bom dia, a chuva tem sido pouca, ontem com 4,0mm e hoje com 1,0mm até agora. Temperatura mais baixa com 8,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 7°c , vento fraco, ontem de tarde já houve umas boas abertas o acumulado na estação do aeródromo ficou nos 11.7 mm e hoje até às 6h. já vai em 6.3 mm , o mensal em 207.4 mm.
Umas fotos de à pouco tiradas da ponte pedonal sob a Ribeira da carpinteira com a Serra escondida nas nuvens e a água a correr bem lá embaixo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (22 Nov 2018 às 10:11)

Que rico mês de novembro. 225.9 mm. Assim sim


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2018 às 10:17)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia,  ontem não consegui fazer o upload desta foto devido ao tamanho.
> Plena Serra do Acor,  onde nasce o rio ceira.
> 
> 
> ...




Belíssima Paulo  Obrigado



baojoao disse:


> Que rico mês de outubro. 225.9 mm. Assim sim



Já estamos em Novembro


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 10:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssima Paulo  Obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> Já estamos em Novembro


Adoro este sítio fica a cerca de 900 mts de altitude, malhada chã,  tens que conhecer um dia. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2018 às 10:28)

Boas...alguma chuva fraca durante a noite ,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 9.7ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.8ºC / 13.1ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (22 Nov 2018 às 11:11)

[QUOTE="
Já estamos em Novembro  [/QUOTE]

Já vou corrigir


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2018 às 11:54)

*10.1ºC*, sem chuva desde as 9h, céu nublado.
Acumulado: *7.9mm*,* 209.8mm* em Novembro


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:48)

Boa tarde , manhã muito nublada e vento fraco neste momento com 8°c , houve alguns aguaceiros fracos sendo o acumulado de hoje até às 11h de 6.9 mm o mês segue com 208 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2018 às 15:10)

Boas ...já algum tempo com aguaceiros certos ,sem vento ,com 10.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2018 às 15:30)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Adoro este sítio fica a cerca de 900 mts de altitude, malhada chã,  tens que conhecer um dia.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk



Ainda este ano andei lá bem pertinho, mas não fui lá porque não conhecia tal beleza!  Da próxima próxima vez não vai ficar para trás de certeza! Até acho que tenho para aqui umas fotos desse dia! Deixa ver 

Se tivesse um zoom melhor até quase que se conseguia ver a mesma lá em baixo do lado direito  Estou a brincar, mas a encosta onde estão as eólicas , penso ser a encosta que fica do lado direito da Malhada Chã, que fica naquele vale encaixado, certo?





Aqui estou parado na ponte que passa por cima do Ceira a seguir a Aldeia de Covanca Malhada Chã fica do lado direito desta foto certo?!






Estas já são do lado esquerdo, viradas para o lado do Fajão ! E depois mais algumas quande passei a ponte, e comecei a subir em direcção à Fórnea, Tojo, etc
















Se estiver errado em alguma coisa, corrigi.me por favor! 

Desculpem o off topic!!


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2018 às 15:38)

boas

chuva intensa neste momento!


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

de novo mais uma descarga. chove torrencialmente


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 17:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda este ano andei lá bem pertinho, mas não fui lá porque não conhecia tal beleza!  Da próxima próxima vez não vai ficar para trás de certeza! Até acho que tenho para aqui umas fotos desse dia! Deixa ver
> 
> Se tivesse um zoom melhor até quase que se conseguia ver a mesma lá em baixo do lado direito  Estou a brincar, mas a encosta onde estão as eólicas , penso ser a encosta que fica do lado direito da Malhada Chã, que fica naquele vale encaixado, certo?
> 
> ...


Sim a malhada Cha fica naquele vale , o Monte onde estao as eolicas e o Monte cebola com 1420  mts de altitude , esta parte da Serra escapou aos incendios de 2017 , malhada Cha e lindissima e tem praia fluvial ,  assim como pastoricia, que era muito usual nos povos serranos, algumas familias ainda tem pequenos rebanhos de cabras, depois tens que seguir em direcao a Fornea e por fim ir ao Tojo ,todas estas aldeias pertecem a freguesia do piodao , o Ultimo moinho de rodisio a trabalhar esta na Fornea , por fim a aldeias do tojo ate tem Uma app geonature

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Boas...já não ...depois de uma tarde de aguaceiros ,céu mais aberto pela zona e sem vento ,com 9.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2018 às 20:26)

Boas, está mais frio e céu nublado, deixa ver a lua, 7,8°C e 1,2mm.

Desculpem a qualidade








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 20:46)

Boa tarde por aqui só um aguaceiro digno de registo 





Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Boa noite,Covilhã 7°c, vento fraco e mais um dia de aguaceiros com poucas abertas .
Precipitação de hoje até às 18h na estação do aeródromo de 8.5 mm e mensal de 209.6 mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2018 às 23:04)

Boas...céu meio nublado por nuvens baixas...sem vento ,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 12.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia,  ontem não consegui fazer o upload desta foto devido ao tamanho.
> Plena Serra do Acor,  onde nasce o rio ceira.
> 
> 
> ...


Cores fantásticas  Multiplicadas por mil o que não seria...


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda este ano andei lá bem pertinho, mas não fui lá porque não conhecia tal beleza!  Da próxima próxima vez não vai ficar para trás de certeza! Até acho que tenho para aqui umas fotos desse dia! Deixa ver
> 
> Se tivesse um zoom melhor até quase que se conseguia ver a mesma lá em baixo do lado direito  Estou a brincar, mas a encosta onde estão as eólicas , penso ser a encosta que fica do lado direito da Malhada Chã, que fica naquele vale encaixado, certo?
> 
> ...


Imponente! A última está de cortar a respiração; fantástica


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Cores fantásticas  Multiplicadas por mil o que não seria...


E mesmo e a foto e de telemovel pelo que se Fosse obtida com Uma maquina decente as cores ainda estariam melhores , para mim este e um local extraordinario , pelo quem nao conhece e se deslocar ao piodao tem de ir conhecer, aqui e de certa forma retratada a vida numa aldeia rural de montanha do interior .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:33)

Serra do Açor disse:


> E mesmo e a foto e de telemovel pelo que se Fosse obtida com Uma maquina decente as cores ainda estariam melhores , para mim este e um local extraordinario , pelo quem nao conhece e se deslocar ao piodao tem de ir conhecer, aqui e de certa forma retratada a vida numa aldeia rural de montanha do interior .
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


É belíssimo, extremamente bucólico. As árvores maiores e mais douradas parecem-me castanheiros, agora aquelas tão amarelinhas já não sei o que serão, apesar da maior ter pinta de ser um ulmeiro


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 23:48)

João Pedro disse:


> É belíssimo, extremamente bucólico. As árvores maiores e mais douradas parecem-me castanheiros, agora aquelas tão amarelinhas já não sei o que serão, apesar da maior ter pinta de ser um ulmeiro


As maiores sao castanheiros , as mais pequenas por acaso nao sei , mas posso verificar quando por la voltar a passar.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Serra do Açor disse:


> As maiores sao castanheiros , as mais pequenas por acaso nao sei , mas posso verificar quando por la voltar a passar.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Boa! Obrigado!


----------



## Bajorious (23 Nov 2018 às 03:06)

Boas. Nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
6.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 7,1°C com aguaceiros durante a noite com 5,0mm acumulado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia , Covilhã 5°c , muito nevoeiro pela manhã na cidade.
Hoje com 1.4 mm de precipitação até às 6h.o mensal em 211.1 mm.
Imagens de hoje:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2018 às 12:49)

Bonitas fotos da vila da Sertã, créditos de André Nunes.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Nov 2018 às 12:51)

Serra da Estrela a cerca de uma hora, 
Foto trilhos e cumes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2018 às 14:53)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ...depois de uma manhã mais nublada e há nasçenca com nevoeiro ,mais vento agora pela tarde ,com 12.4ºC e o sol mais quente .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2018 às 15:25)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 7°c , chove moderado desde as 15h .
Uma imagem de hoje com nevoeiro e uma da semana passada , descubram as diferenças.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim a malhada Cha fica naquele vale , o Monte onde estao as eolicas e o Monte cebola com 1420  mts de altitude , esta parte da Serra escapou aos incendios de 2017 , malhada Cha e lindissima e tem praia fluvial ,  assim como pastoricia, que era muito usual nos povos serranos, algumas familias ainda tem pequenos rebanhos de cabras, depois tens que seguir em direcao a Fornea e por fim ir ao Tojo ,todas estas aldeias pertecem a freguesia do piodao , o Ultimo moinho de rodisio a trabalhar esta na Fornea , por fim a aldeias do tojo ate tem Uma app geonature
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



Da próxima vez sem  dúvida que vou passar por lá Paulo, acabei por passar por todo o lado menos por lá  Olha aviva.me a memória se o grande incêndio de 2005 chegou até este local?! 



João Pedro disse:


> Imponente! A última está de cortar a respiração; fantástica



Obrigado mais uma vez João, com paisagens destas e muito fácil fotografar


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2018 às 15:54)

*8.6ºC*, vai chovendo!!!
Acumulado: *5.1mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Da próxima vez sem  dúvida que vou passar por lá Paulo, acabei por passar por todo o lado menos por lá  Olha aviva.me a memória se o grande incêndio de 2005 chegou até este local?!
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez João, com paisagens destas e muito fácil fotografar


Não não chegou até lá,  é o meu último refúgio pela serra do acor 


Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2018 às 19:15)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 19:15)

Boa noite ,
Hoje e amanhã por Lamego 
Fotos da estrada Nacional 108
Lamego 

8°C
.........













































Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (23 Nov 2018 às 20:03)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Não não chegou até lá,  é o meu último refúgio pela serra do acor
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk



Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas talvez me consiga ajudar. Fiz 2 vezes a caminhada do Poço da Cesta, na zona de Relvas e Casal Novo, uma zona fabulosa. Sabe se ardeu nos incêndios de outubro do ano passado?


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 20:07)

Previsão de chuva daqui a uma hora para Lamego 
7°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 21:08)

Já chove 
7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Boas....de momento céu mais limpo...sem vento ,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2018 às 22:10)

Boa noite,Covilhã 7°c , vento fraco , um dia com céu nublado mas poucos aguaceiros apenas um perto das 15h mais intenso.
O acumulado de precipitação hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 21h é de 2.4 mm e o mensal de 212.1 mm.
Pode ser que ainda venha algo mais:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Nov 2018 às 23:39)

baojoao disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas talvez me consiga ajudar. Fiz 2 vezes a caminhada do Poço da Cesta, na zona de Relvas e Casal Novo, uma zona fabulosa. Sabe se ardeu nos incêndios de outubro do ano passado?


Boa noite, o incendio tambem passou por ai ,mas nao tenho passado por esse lado da Serra desde o incendio , mas vou pergu tar e depois ja informo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2018 às 23:54)

Noite de chuva persistente em Várzea da Serra.
15,0mm acumulados hoje, sendo que 10mm foram após as 20h.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens, sem chuva e 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2018 às 07:51)

Algum "chuvisco"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2018 às 10:07)

Bom dia , na Covilhã com 7°c , nevoeiro e uma chuva muito miudinha.
Hoje até às 9h 0.4mm de precipitação o acumulado mensal vai em 212.6 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Nov 2018 às 10:17)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Não não chegou até lá,  é o meu último refúgio pela serra do acor
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


 Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 10:20)

Bom dia ,
Lamego 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 6,5°C
Atual de 9°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2018 às 10:43)

Boas ...alguma neblina logo pela manhã ,com sol quente e nuvens ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


Dados de ontem 6.8ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2018 às 11:01)

7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## baojoao (24 Nov 2018 às 15:21)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite, o incendio tambem passou por ai ,mas nao tenho passado por esse lado da Serra desde o incendio , mas vou pergu tar e depois ja informo.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado


----------



## Bajorious (24 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Boas. Chegou a frente que traz para já chuva fraca.
8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2018 às 16:32)

Boas...já algum tempo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Boas,  chuva fraca por aqui já com 0.25 acumulado temperatura nos 12.6 graus,  o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas, já chegou ao 52 kmh.

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Boa noite 
Já de partida de Lamego 
Chuva fraca 
9,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Já de partida de Lamego
> Chuva fraca
> 9,5°C
> ...


Boa viagem cuidado com os lençóis de água por aqui muito vento. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2018 às 17:58)

Pequena amplitude térmica até ao momento, entre 7ºC e 9ºC. Por agora 8ºC e chuva fraca, que tem caído desde o final da manhã. As várias estações aqui perto com um acumulado entre 5 a 6 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2018 às 18:05)

Boas ...aguaceiros certos ,com 11.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9°c , chove desde as 15h , até às 17h o acumulado de hoje é de 8.6 mm e o mensal de 220.8 mm. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2018 às 19:06)

Boa tarde, por aqui mais vento do que chuva, começou a chover alguma coisa pelas 15 horas até agora, mas com pouco significado, 1,2mm e 14,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa viagem cuidado com os lençóis de água por aqui muito vento.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado !
Já estou de novo  por Gondomar 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

Boas... continua certa ,com 11.8ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 20:46)

"Na nascente do Rio Zêzere - Serra da Estrela

A 1900 METROS DE ALTITUDE

O rio Zêzere nasce na Serra da Estrela, próximo da Torre, a 1900 metros, junto ao Cântaro Magro. Um lugar formidável. De cortar o fôlego ao comum dos mortais.

Segue-se a descida pelo maior vale glaciar da Europa (13 km) até Manteigas. Uma paisagem única. Depois de descer a Serra da Estrela em agitado percurso, o Zêzere, já mais sereno, passa por Belmonte e Covilhã.

Até desaguar no Tejo, em Constânica, após um percurso de cerca de 248 quilómetros, é alimentado, de ambas as margens pelo mar de montanhas que enquadra as Aldeias do Xisto. Um Portugal desertificação mas bonito. Paradisíaco.

O rio Zêzere, depois do Mondego (que também nasce na Serra da Estrela), é o segundo maior rio exclusivamente português.
Fotografias: José Peixe ®"


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Boas, chuva persistente desde o meu último post, 9,0mm e 13,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2018 às 21:58)

Boa noite , Covilhã com 9°c chuva desde as 15h desde então e até às 21h 27.2mm. 
Ainda vem mais alguma a caminho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

Boas...está começar a parar,vento moderado de S,fez aumentar a temperatura,o vento já a rodar para WNW ,com 12.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

Neste momento não chove , Covilhã 9°c .Acumulado de hoje até às 23h na estação do aeródromo de 35.6 mm mensal  em 247.8 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2018 às 10:22)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 10:27)

Boas...alguma de noite ,de momento sol e nuvens ,com 14.0ºC 2.0mm e algum vento .

dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 14.0ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Nov 2018 às 11:22)

Bom dia, Covilhã pelas 7h30m uns magníficos 11°c , sem vento e céu parcialmente nublado em contraste com as  últimas semanas com muitas nuvens,nevoeiro e temperaturas abaixo dos 9°c. Ontem a precipitação na estação do aeródromo ficou nos 36.1 mm e esta noite já depois das 24h mais 3.4 mm, o acumulado mensal cifra-se em 251.7 mm.
Neste momento a temperatura mantem-se nos 11°c mas o céu mais nublado .
Aproveitei para uma caminhada urbana da qual deixo algumas fotos :
Ribeira da carpinteira com um bom caudal;depois tiradas da parte alta da cidade junto ao Estádio Municipal para N ,NE,E,SE,S,SO,O,NO,; Ribeira da Goldra também com muita água e por fim tirada da zona baixa junto ao Jardim do lago para a cidade.



































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2018 às 12:34)

Manhã de sol por aqui, com valores entre 5ºC e 7ºC.

Saí para ir às compras e como estava uma manhã cheia de sol, fiz um pequeno desvio


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2018 às 12:36)

Mais uns dias e as folhas caem todas.





Montanha com uns 1700m de altitude.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2018 às 12:39)

Viizcodillo com os seus 2100 metros de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 14:56)

Boas...já pinga algum tempo ,mais uma tarde de chuvinha bem vinda .


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Nov 2018 às 15:14)

Dan disse:


> Viizcodillo com os seus 2100 metros de altitude.


Magnifica foto .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Nov 2018 às 15:15)

Chove fraco por aqui.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Boa tarde, vai chuvendo 4,5mm e 12,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 16:22)

Dan disse:


> Manhã de sol por aqui, com valores entre 5ºC e 7ºC.
> 
> Saí para ir às compras e como estava uma manhã cheia de sol, fiz um pequeno desvio





Dan disse:


> Mais uns dias e as folhas caem todas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dan disse:


> Viizcodillo com os seus 2100 metros de altitude.


Nada como um_ colourful sunday_ depois de uma _black friday_!  Eu decididamente prefiro o primeiro  O carvalhal está no ponto! Os castanheiros sim, mais uns dias e ficam completamente despidos. O tempo não tem estado grande coisa para passeios até Bragança... acho que terei de me contentar com as tuas magníficas fotos  Incrível a quantidade de neve que já cobre o Vizcodillo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 16:25)

Boas... aguaceiros mais pesados a chegarem ,com 11.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Boas 12,4°C e 7,5mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

Boas continua em modo certinho ,com 11.3ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Nov 2018 às 19:08)

Boa noite, Covilhã 9°c,vento fraco , começou a chover cerca das 15h mas muito miudinha a partir das 16h e até agora chove com mais intensidade .
O acumulado de hoje até às 18h.está em 12.9 mm dos quais 9.5 mm da parte da tarde o mensal 261.2 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Nov 2018 às 19:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticos esses ginkgos!  Que vistaça que vão fazer daqui a uns anos  Apesar de me parecer que têm as flechas cortadas?


Boa noite, hoje passei novamente pelo local e confirmo que foram cortadas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 19:23)

Boas...o grosso da já passou...agora passou a fraca ,com 11.2ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Nov 2018 às 20:13)

Entre as 18h e as 19h mais 6.4 mm na estação do aeródromo mensal 267.6 mm.
Entretanto parou de chover.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Nov 2018 às 20:29)

Que ventania por Viseu City!


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

muita chuva durante a tarde por aqui
e agora vento forte


----------



## JCARL (25 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

Por Vila Velha de Ródão, depois uma tarde de chuva, com vento (rajada) muito forte agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Boas...já com algumas estrelas no céu ,e o vento tambem aumentar por aqui de W,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## dahon (25 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que ventania por Viseu City!


As rajadas são bastante fortes. E foi do nada, pouco depois de parar de chover(20:30) começaram logo as rajadas fortes.


----------



## JCARL (25 Nov 2018 às 21:00)

MeteoEstrela - Torre
Vento:
- 66.1 Km/h de N

103.2 Km/h rajada máx.


----------



## JCARL (25 Nov 2018 às 21:01)

O vento na Torre está cada vez mais bravo: rajada 111.1 km/h

(https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/torre/)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Boas...já com céu limpo e uma ventania .


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

vento medonho por aqui, parecem comboios a passar.
fortes rajadas


----------



## Rafa111 (25 Nov 2018 às 21:50)

Bem isto aqui em Tondela, após a chuva parar, e com cada rajada de vento, upa upa.
Muito cuidado para aqueles que se estão a dirigir para esta zona, ou para o distrito de Viseu, já que há vários relatos de árvores caídas nas estradas, inclusive uma aqui perto (Caparrosa - N228)


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2018 às 22:13)

por aqui continuam as rajadas fortes de vento, a luz já foi abaixo uma vez por uns segundos


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

não está fácil... umas 5 vezes a luz abaixo nos ultimos 15min


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Nov 2018 às 22:54)

huguh disse:


> não está fácil... umas 5 vezes a luz abaixo nos ultimos 15min


Por aqui tambem esta no Vai vem ,.mas.ai por a regua ate admira.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:05)

Covilhã 10°c , forte ventania neste momento.
Hoje a precipitação está em 21.9 mm e a mensal acumula 270.2 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Nov 2018 às 23:05)

Boas. Vento forte!
Atenção a árvores caídas para quem circula na Covilhã, no eixo TCT na zona do Canhoso.
A E.N. 338 também está encerrada por desmoronamento de pedras.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Por aqui tambem esta no Vai vem ,.mas.ai por a regua ate admira.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



já voltou a ir abaixo mais 2 vezes..
continua o vento e agora chove com intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa noite, hoje passei novamente pelo local e confirmo que foram cortadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porquê? PORQUÊ???  Não se podem dizer asneiras aqui, certo?
A sério... que cromos...Obrigado pelo cuidado 

Voltei a olhar para as fotos e parece que pelo menos este está a lançar flechas novas... pois é, para se sobreviver aos dinossauros tem de se ser especial


----------



## Bajorious (25 Nov 2018 às 23:29)

66.1 km/h raj. máx.
(dados meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

Boas , por aqui acumulou 10.8 mm o vento com Uma rajada de 48 kmh por agora sopra fraco , sigo com 9.6 .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2018 às 23:34)

Em Vila Real caiu uma grua no campo de futebol do Calvário.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2018 às 23:50)

Percurso Gralheira - Várzea da Serra, sob um vendaval terrível.

Na Gralheira, a luz deu sinal uma série de vezes.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Nov 2018 às 00:53)

8.7°C
O vento acalmou um pouco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (26 Nov 2018 às 02:02)

Volta o vento a intensificar-se e lá anda a luz de novo no vai e vem.. 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (26 Nov 2018 às 04:03)

A esta hora ainda continuam as fortes rajadas de vento, até assobia

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2018 às 06:19)

Bom dia, 11,6°C sem chuva.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (26 Nov 2018 às 09:02)

Mais 17 mm. Já vai com 273.9mm este mês.
Choveu bastante a partir das 16:00 e assim que passou a chuva chegou a ventania.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Nov 2018 às 10:09)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10°c com vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Em Várzea da Serra o vendaval desta noite provocou alguns danos em alguns telhados. 

A luz faltou às 0h30. E ainda não está 100% estável.


----------



## JCARL (26 Nov 2018 às 12:03)

O anenômetro da estação da Torre do MeteoEstrela, deve ter encomendado a alma ao criador, depois da sova de ontem.
Está a zero. É pena, pois tinha ontem uns registos de rajada máxima fabulosos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

"VENTO CAUSA ESTRAGOS EM VILA REAL.

Muito obrigado aos nossos seguidores pelos registos enviados, vocês são fantásticos e a alma deste projeto."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2018 às 15:10)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...ventania todaa noite e manhã de NW e continua ,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.5ºC / 14.1ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2018 às 18:31)

"Derrocada atingiu estrada nacional 338 entre Manteigas e a zona dos Piornos na Serra da Estrela. A estrada está, por enquanto, encerrada ao trânsito, mas deverá reabrir ainda hoje com circulação alternada."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2018 às 18:44)

Boas...já com céu limpo e algum vento,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 8°c , vento fraco , a partir  de meio da manhã o céu ficou pouco nublado e por vezes até limpo.Depois de 8 dias seguidos onde houve precipitação e muita nebulosidade soube bem um dia com o brilho do sol.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2018 às 21:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Derrocada atingiu estrada nacional 338 entre Manteigas e a zona dos Piornos na Serra da Estrela. A estrada está, por enquanto, encerrada ao trânsito, mas deverá reabrir ainda hoje com circulação alternada."


Sítio complicado... vamos lá ver quanto tempo é que levarão a consolidar a estrada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

Boas...hoje sem manta ...mais fresco,com 8.5ºC...minima do dia de momento.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Sítio complicado... vamos lá ver quanto tempo é que levarão a consolidar a estrada...


Praticamente todo o troço desta estrada situado no Vale glaciar do Zêzere é e sempre foi propício a este tipo de desmoronamentos,uma encosta praticamente sem curvas e com uma diferença de altitude entre o fundo do vale e o topo que rondará os 400 a 500 metros de encosta com grande inclinação , alguns incêndios que ocorreram nos últimos anos apenas vieram piorar a situação pois a vegetação que desapareceu deixou de segurar os solos. Portanto acho que solução não existe é ir reparando e esperar  pelo próximo e que ninguém seja apanhado na altura.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Nov 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia , Covilhã noite fria com a mínima do mês a ser atingida pela madrugada com 3°c, neste momento 5°c e céu limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2018 às 10:06)

No Domingo 25/11, a estação do IPMA de Moimenta da Beira registou *110km/h* (109,8) de rajada máxima.

Na Guarda atingiu os* 108km/h*.

Vila Real apenas registou 77km/h, valor baixo face aos estragos que se verificaram. Esta estação também está ligeiramente afastada do centro (cerca de 3km entre a estação e o campo de futebol onde caiu uma grua). Pode parecer pouca distância, mas num evento extremo muito localizado é o suficiente para haver diferenças grandes nos registos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2018 às 12:17)

Dan disse:


> Viizcodillo com os seus 2100 metros de altitude.




Magnificas fotos Dan! 

A Terra Fria é sem duvida o local em Portugal em que o Outono é mais marcado e espectacular! 

Saudades de ver essa silhueta nevada no horizonte a Norte! Até de Castelo Rodrigo se via nos dias limpos, embora muuuito ao longe!


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2018 às 13:19)

MSantos disse:


> Magnificas fotos Dan!
> 
> A Terra Fria é sem duvida o local em Portugal em que o Outono é mais marcado e espectacular!
> 
> Saudades de ver essa silhueta nevada no horizonte a Norte! Até de Castelo Rodrigo se via nos dias limpos, embora muuuito ao longe!



Hoje continua assim, talvez até com um pouco mais de neve. Voltou a nevar de domingo para segunda. É uma linha contínua (mais de 50km) de montanhas com neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2018 às 16:14)

Boas ...hoje o ambiente na rua bem melhor ,algum fresquinho logo pela manhã ,com 13.2ºC e o vento vai fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.4ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2018 às 16:50)

Dia cinzento e fresco. A manhã começou com geada, mas rapidamente o céu ficou coberto. Entre 2ºC e 10ºC no meu sensor. Nas várias estações da cidade os valores mínimos à volta de 0ºC.

Por agora céu nublado e 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2018 às 18:54)

Boas...sem vento e céu limpo,com 8.2ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2018 às 19:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No Domingo 25/11, a estação do IPMA de Moimenta da Beira registou *110km/h* (109,8) de rajada máxima.
> 
> Na Guarda atingiu os* 108km/h*.
> 
> Vila Real apenas registou 77km/h, valor baixo face aos estragos que se verificaram. Esta estação também está ligeiramente afastada do centro (cerca de 3km entre a estação e o campo de futebol onde caiu uma grua). Pode parecer pouca distância, mas num evento extremo muito localizado é o suficiente para haver diferenças grandes nos registos.



Boa noite,

*Vila Real / Aeródromo 567 Estação Automática Principal (EMA I) 41,27420833 -7,71711389 561 VILA REAL 01-01-1996 *
Vila Real / Cidade 566 Estação Automática Urbana (RUEMA) 41,30898056 -7,74052222 481 VILA REAL 31-05-2010
Vila Real de S.António 866 Estação Automática Climatológica (EMA II) 37,18710556 -7,41632500 11 VILA REAL DE SANTO ANTÓNIO 18-01-2011 

Aerodromo?
Sei OGIMET existo, mas lá é mais legível (parecer pessoal)

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/25/novembre/2018/vila-real/08567.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/globale/vila-real/08567.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...novembre/2018/vila-real/08567.html?graphiques
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie-mensuelle/08567/novembre/2018/vila-real.html

Archives  2001
Se aquilo interessar pessoas, posso fazer umas bases de dados dos link.


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2018 às 19:52)

Dan disse:


> Viizcodillo com os seus 2100 metros de altitude.




Joli Bem para fazer um calendário 2019…. meteopt.com  


Parecer aos amadores…


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

Boa noite a todos,  hoje e ontem pela serra já se notava algum frio mas nada de especial, ontem estavam 4 graus, hoje por lapso nem olhei para o termómetro, deixo algumas fotos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 21:56)

magnusson73 disse:


> Praticamente todo o troço desta estrada situado no Vale glaciar do Zêzere é e sempre foi propício a este tipo de desmoronamentos,uma encosta praticamente sem curvas e com uma diferença de altitude entre o fundo do vale e o topo que rondará os 400 a 500 metros de encosta com grande inclinação , alguns incêndios que ocorreram nos últimos anos apenas vieram piorar a situação pois a vegetação que desapareceu deixou de segurar os solos. Portanto acho que solução não existe é ir reparando e esperar  pelo próximo e que ninguém seja apanhado na altura.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Pois eu sei que é uma estrada complicada, a minha pergunta era mesmo só em relação a este buraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Nov 2018 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois eu sei que é uma estrada complicada, a minha pergunta era mesmo só em relação a este buraco.


Neste país o melhor é fazerem-se os prognósticos depois do jogo acabar.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:00)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite a todos,  hoje e ontem pela serra já se notava algum frio mas nada de especial, ontem estavam 4 graus, hoje por lapso nem olhei para o termómetro, deixo algumas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então, foste lá abaixo ver que árvore é?  Agora já me parece um choupo...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

magnusson73 disse:


> Neste país o melhor é fazerem-se os prognósticos depois do jogo acabar.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Pois...  Pode ser que se mexam... sejamos otimistas (pelo menos uma vez )...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Boas...tudo calmo sem vento ,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Então, foste lá abaixo ver que árvore é?  Agora já me parece um choupo...


Sim e um choupo , 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:19)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim e um choupo ,
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Aha!  Obrigado Paulo


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2018 às 07:25)

Nevoeiro com valores entre -1ºC e 0ºC aqui na cidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia, ontem mínima de 5,0°C, com bastante nevoeiro, hoje está igual mas com mínima de 2,9°C.

Pôr do sol ontem:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2018 às 08:37)

Hoje está assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (28 Nov 2018 às 08:55)

1.6ºC a mínima hoje. Começa a ficar mais fresquinho


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2018 às 09:10)

O nevoeiro deixou uma camada de gelo transparente nas várias superfícies, nomeadamente nos carros.

Ainda nevoeiro e 1ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

A neve no norte e centro da Península Ibérica, imagem desta manhã.





As montanhas aqui a norte.





https://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01


----------



## Cesar (28 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

Um dia de nevoeiro, com geada agora mais quente e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2018 às 15:11)

Boas ...sol e nuvens altas...fresquinho pela manhã...mas agora bem melhor ,com vento fraco de ESE,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2018 às 19:04)

Boas...sossego total...sem chuva e vento ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

Boas, céu pouco nublado, 6,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2018 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Nov 2018 às 22:39)

Boa noite,Covilhã 6°c , vento fraco hoje um dia frio , de manhã pelas 8h com 5°c na cidade curioso que à mesma hora na estação do aeródromo a menos 200 metros de altitude mas mais exposto marcava -0.5 
°c.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

Boa noite, hoje pela manhã já tinha geada, durante o dia temperatura amena e bastantes nuvens altas. 
Pela serra 
Em alguns locais e já depois do meio dia o nevoeiro ainda se mantém. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (29 Nov 2018 às 03:04)

Boas. Pouco nublado. Alguma geada.
4.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens e 10,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Nov 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia , Covilhã 6°c vento fraco e céu parcialmente nublado.De registar as temperaturas durante a noite e madrugada na cova da beira a cerca de 500 mts.alt. muito mais frias que por exemplo nas Penhas Douradas a quase 1400 mts.alt.Umas fotos de hoje com a Serra escondida acima dos 1000 mts.

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (29 Nov 2018 às 10:19)

Desde as 9:30 que vai chovendo bem.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Nov 2018 às 11:35)

Covilhã com 7°c,  chuva fraca a moderada desde as 10h45m .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2018 às 12:27)

Manhã de bastante chuva em Várzea da Serra.
27mm acumulados ao longo das últimas 3horas.


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2018 às 13:06)

*8.4ºC*
Manhã de chuva moderada a forte!!
Acumulado: *19.8mm* (*287mm* em Novembro)

43mm em Vouzela
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVO3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

Boas...estão de volta ,com 8.5ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2018 às 13:48)

Um dia chuvoso e fresco por aqui.

 A manhã começou com geada e valores próximos de 0ºC, depois das 7h começou a chover, ainda com 1ºC, e tem caído sem interrupção até ao momento. 4,5ºC por agora e já perto de 15mm.


----------



## huguh (29 Nov 2018 às 13:58)

chuva intensa durante praticamente toda a manhã, durante uns momentos chegou a ser saraiva
à pouco voltou a cair um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

Toda a manhã foi assim, chuva até dizer chega.
*11.5 ºC *no exterior neste momento.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2018 às 14:19)

Ás 7:30h. Chuva, nevoeiro e 1ºC.





Agora. Chuva, nevoeiro e quase a chegar a 5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:20)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 7°c , vento fraco ,chove desde as 10h45m com um acumulado hoje na estação do aeródromo de 10.6 mm até às 13h, o mensal cifra-se em 280.8 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (29 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Boas.
Depois de uma pequena pausa ao almoço, a chuva voltou em força e para ficar durante a tarde. Registo 8.0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, e não pára 28mm até às 15h.acumulado mensal 298.2mm e chove e chove e .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2018 às 17:47)

Boas ....boa rega pela tarde ,ainda com ,com 8.8ºC...máxima do dia de momento,de 18.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Nov 2018 às 18:05)

Boa tarde , foram mais de 6 horas seguidas de chuva , parou já depois das 17h até essa hora 40.7 mm na estação do aeródromo o acumulado mensal 310.9 mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2018 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui foi uma boa rega, 21,2mm e por agora 10,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2018 às 21:42)

Boas...muito fraquinha e sem vento,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

*7.7ºC *
Nevoeiro cerrado

Máxima:* 9.4ºC*
Mínima:* 1.8ºC*

Acumulado:* 37.4mm *(*305mm* em Novembro, quase o dobro da média mensal)

Muitas estações da rede wunderground a rondar os 300mm aqui na zona, bem que estávamos a precisar, já que Outubro foi muito seco(em redor dos 50mm na maioria das estações da zona).


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Nov 2018 às 06:35)

Bom dia ontem.por aqui acumulei 19.3 mm a rajada Maxima chegou aos 40 kmh , pela Serra e aos 1000 metros estava terrivel devido ao vento.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2018 às 07:27)

Bom dia, 10,3°C com muito nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (30 Nov 2018 às 07:54)

34 mm. Novembro com 307.9 mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Nov 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia , Covilhã com 5°c hoje com muito nevoeiro no vale (cova da beira) e limpo para a Serra.Ontem à noite alguns chuviscos fizeram com que o acumulado de precipitação fica-se em 41.4mm e o acumulado mensal em 311.6 mm , deixo algumas fotos de hoje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Nov 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde hoje pela serra apesar do Sol a aragem é fria.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

Boas ...noite e manhã muita húmida...com o nevoeiro aparecer a meio da manhã ...nas zonas viradas a sul que é a minha ,,já que os vales de manhã estavam com nevoeiro ,sol e algumas nuvens,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 4.6ºC / 9.5ºC  e com 18.0mm.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2018 às 16:08)

Agora, ao fim do dia.









Poucas nuvens e 10ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

Final de tarde com algumas nuvens.
13ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2018 às 17:22)

Boas...final de tarde calma e a ficar com ar de ,com 9.3ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

*4.7ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

baojoao disse:


> 34 mm. Novembro com 307.9 mm.


Boas tinhas me perguntado se a zona do  poço da cesta tinha ardido? Sim essa zona tambem foi afectada pelo incendio de 6 de Outubro.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Nov 2018 às 21:37)

Poco na cesta na segunda foto e a 1 no dia do incendio 6 de Outubro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite amigos, uns fresquinhos 5,1°C com possibilidade de nevoeiro para amanhã, haver vamos.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco de NWW....a meter travão na temperatura ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 13.3ºC.

De do mês 175.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Dez 2018 às 00:03)

Boas ceu nublado com abertas Durante a tarde .
Deixo Uma foto do vale onde moro antes do incendio de Outubro de 2017.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (2 Dez 2018 às 07:28)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas tinhas me perguntado se a zona do  poço da cesta tinha ardido? Sim essa zona tambem foi afectada pelo incendio de 6 de Outubro.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



Obrigado.
É uma pena, um local fantástico.


----------

